# coverings show photos



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Angus242,

it was Steelico....not stellico

and its the "*Steelico Copper"









http://www.artisticstonegallery.com/product.aspx?id=5

:thumbsup:
*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

genecarp said:


> a couple of cool shotshttp://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like sliced Geodes and Beach Agates. A stretch to call them "Gem Stones". But I am just being me.



http://www.agate-beach.com/category/583786


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ceramictec said:


> Hey Angus242,
> 
> it was Steelico....not stellico
> 
> ...


I spelled it wrong in that post but in the PM to you, I made sure it was correct!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

anytime, I remember seeing it at covering and remembered the name, found the site online pretty easy.

good luck.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Brian,

I just took my customers today to see the *Steelico* copper in person. They loved it. Now we just need to figure out how to incorporate it in a design. They have around 40 sq/ft of backsplash area and at $100 sq/ft, it's NOT gonna be all copper!

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Looks like sliced Geodes and Beach Agates. A stretch to call them "Gem Stones". But I am just being me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.agate-beach.com/category/583786


i checked out their claims, they are actually classified as gemstones

http://www.gemsurfaces.com/gemsurfaces.html


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

genecarp said:


> i checked out their claims, they are actually classified as gemstones
> 
> http://www.gemsurfaces.com/gemsurfaces.html


As I was saying...I was just being me! 

Yes agates, quartz, chrysolite and thousands of other common yard stones, once polished or tumbled, become semi-precious Gemstones.

Either way, I like the look for a limited installation.


----------

